# C2Motorsports: QuickFlow SRI, C2ner, and 2 flashes **SALE**



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Back in stock just in time for the holidays, the C2Motorsports QuickFlow short runner intake for the 2.5 liter 5 cylinder! Since it is the holiday season we decided that we could make some deals and here’s one you 5 cylinder guys shouldn’t pass up! If you buy the QuickFlow short runner intake and the supporting software flash, we will throw in a free C2ner and another flash, for free! That means you could get a QuickFlow SRI, C2ner handheld programmer and DTC reader, and your choice of 2 different octane flashes for only $1400! If you priced it out all together you will find that you are saving about $650 off our retail price! Not only that but there is no more hassle of having to send your ECU in to have it flashed and having to worry about your car being undrivable for days, with the C2ner you can now load your own software, to your own car, in your own driveway. The C2ner can also scan and clear all those headache inducing CELs. All of this is in stock and ready to ship! If you have any questions or need any help, _PLEASE_ send me a PM, its the best way to get an answer back as quick as possible.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:




I cant wait to get my C2uner.... and hear my car whine.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Can I haz?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me either! I want to hear that thing scream!!!


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Have the C2Ner, need that SRI bad...so shiny. Gotta find a way to slip that past the wife hah


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

This is a very festive deal:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Pick this up while we still have it in stock!


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

can't believe these sales always happen when i'm jobless...


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Can't believe these deals always happen when I'm giving to others. Maybe this summer...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

:banghead:


[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thinking about getting this. How's the install? Performance gains?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

BMP_3918 said:


> Thinking about getting this. How's the install? Performance gains?


 Install is pretty simple. NLS has a diy: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-SRI-by-Nothing-Leaves-Stock&highlight=c2+sri 


Performance = ~200hp with supporting mods.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

mldouthi said:


> Install is pretty simple. NLS has a diy:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-SRI-by-Nothing-Leaves-Stock&highlight=c2+sri
> 
> ...


 Thank you. Supporting mods are the air intake and full exhaust?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

BMP_3918 said:


> Thank you. Supporting mods are the air intake and full exhaust?


 Correct.


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

If i already bought the SRI can i get the c2ner and 2nd flash free?


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Can't wait to get my C2ner in about a month.. Then my neuspeed p-flo, custom catback and soon to be Tsudo test pipe will be put to even better use.. Then to get the dang SRI for more awesomeness!


----------

